# Placido Domingo - My Greatest Roles



## will (May 26, 2010)

Hello there,

Just wanted to draw your attention to www.placidodomingo.tv

It's a website showcasing the "My Greatest Roles" collection of video performances by Placido Domingo, chosen by the legendary tenor himself as his greatest operatic roles. The website also includes a documentary retrospective of his greatest work, interview commentary with the great man on his televised performances and other gems from his back catalogue.

Enjoy - www.placidodomingo.tv

Volumes three and four of the collection coming soon


----------

